# Phillips Exeter Cube Day 2015 (Exeter, New Hampshire)



## byliu88 (Aug 30, 2015)

Hello everyone— I'm excited to announce _Phillips Exeter Cube Day 2015_! It's set on *October 3rd, 2015*, and will be the first WCA competition in Exeter (and I believe the state of New Hampshire as well). You may have seen it on Tim Reynolds' post about upcoming New England competitions. Exeter is about 1 hour north of Boston by car, so if you are near Massachusetts and missing Lexington 2015, this competition would be great for you.

*Events*:
2x2 Speedsolve - 2 rounds
3x3 Speedsolve - 3 rounds
4x4 Speedsolve - 2 rounds
5x5 Speedsolve - 1 round (tentative)
6x6 Speedsolve - 1 round
7x7 Speedsolve - 1 round
3x3 One-Handed - 2 rounds
3x3 Blindfolded - 1 round
Pyraminx - 2 rounds

*CubingUSA*: 
http://goo.gl/Y3ROFO

*World Cube Association*: 
https://goo.gl/MoQ8NB

*Facebook Event*:
https://goo.gl/m7RghR

Please keep in mind that registration is a flat fee of $15 paid the morning of the competition, and there is a limit of 125 competitors. If you know you won't be able to attend and have already registered online, please be considerate and send me an email to be removed, so that other competitors will be able to register. There also will be cash prizes in each event, courtesy of The Cubicle. I've worked closely with Tim, Phillips Exeter Cube Club, and the school to plan for this, and I'm looking forward to seeing all of you there this October!

Brandon


----------



## henrysavich (Aug 30, 2015)

That seems like a very ambitious schedule, though I suppose you wouldn't expect that many people to show up in a new location.

Wish I could go, but it's a little out of my range :/, especially since it is so soon after Slow and Steady. Best of luck to you, always good to see comps in new areas!


----------



## byliu88 (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks Henry! 7x7 and 3x3 BLD will actually be held concurrently, which will make it a bit more manageable than it looks just as a list up there. And I'm sorry that you won't be able to make it, I would've loved to see you there!


----------



## 1w3playZ (Aug 30, 2015)

Well, a comp with a 2m 4x4 cutoff? Awesome, and no cutoff for OH. Definitely going to consider going. However I am going to Lexington and I don't really want to stack up on comps too much but hopefully I can come. 
How far is it from Newburyport, MA? Seems a little far from ME so I'll do my normal deal at my cousins house.


----------



## Reprobate (Aug 30, 2015)

I've never been to a comp, but big cubes and easy cutoffs temp me.


----------



## byliu88 (Aug 30, 2015)

1w3playZ said:


> Well, a comp with a 2m 4x4 cutoff? Awesome, and no cutoff for OH. Definitely going to consider going. However I am going to Lexington and I don't really want to stack up on comps too much but hopefully I can come.
> How far is it from Newburyport, MA? Seems a little far from ME so I'll do my normal deal at my cousins house.



According to Google Maps Exeter is only 26 minutes driving from Newburyport, MA, so you're in luck. Also, Exeter is right on the southern border of Maine, so if you live around there, the drive wouldn't be too bad either. You can also take the Amtrak Downeaster train right to PEA's campus which stops as far north as Brunswick, ME. I hope you can make it!



Reprobate said:


> I've never been to a comp, but big cubes and easy cutoffs temp me.



Now is the best time to start going! 6x6 and 7x7 haven't been hosted in NE all year, so if big cubes are your thing, it's worth checking out.


----------



## byliu88 (Sep 15, 2015)

Phillips Exeter Cube Club will be pre-selling these long sleeve t-shirts before the competition! Each shirt costs $15 and will be paid for and distributed the day of the competition. If you would like to purchase one, please fill out the form linked here: http://goo.gl/forms/J87igfWvfC

*Pre-orders close on Sept. 22nd in order for the shirts to arrive in time for the competition.*


----------



## Amress (Sep 15, 2015)

the drive is going to be awful but still........ LETS GOOOOOOOOOOOOO (hopefully maybe fingers crossed)


----------



## byliu88 (Sep 22, 2015)

Today, September 22nd, is the last day to order your competition t-shirt! http://goo.gl/forms/J87igfWvfC


----------



## byliu88 (Sep 25, 2015)

One day left to register! Registration closes September 26, 2015 at 11:59 PM EST.


----------

